# Is ASI show worth it for EMB?



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

I have yet to attend any trade shows and the ASI show is coming to town next week. I gather from the literature that the focus is primarily garment printing. Is it worth attending for stitchers?


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

I have not been to a A.S.I. show but have been to the I.S.S. show and it covers the gament.


----------



## TC GLOBAL (Jul 5, 2007)

ISS show has all information You need.
good luck.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ASI will have apparel and accessories for embroidery but is more focused on overall promotional products. The pens, cups, key ring, etc. suppliers will be there so it is good opportunity to learn about selling those items in addition to embroidery.
If you want to see equipment and supplies as well as apparel and accessories, then Imprinted Sportswear Show is better.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I usually go to 2 ISS shows a year, the Febuary one in Orlando and the September one in Atlanta. Go to www. issshows.com and see when one is near you.


----------



## Theedge (Jun 11, 2008)

I would suggest finding several key suppliers and sticking with them, perhaps maybe you have to visit a few shows to find them, maybe they will find you. After that, they all seem to duplicate each other and you can spend a lot of time, effort and money looking and buying samples etc. Nothing worse then finding some new vendor, order in samples, selling an order...and then find out they can't deliver.

Also keep in mind that some vendors offer free freight on orders over a certain size. Grouping smaller orders together can help you get to that amount.

Isn't it something, we scurry all over looking for every possible thing...and Land's End is successful with one thin catalog. I think I like their business model.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

tqd95wn said:


> I have yet to attend any trade shows and the ASI show is coming to town next week. I gather from the literature that the focus is primarily garment printing. Is it worth attending for stitchers?


Dude when is this show exactly i want to go does one have to pay to get in?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I really enjoy the ASI show,I call it the trinkets and trash show. This is a great place to find vendors for promotional items. I make a lot of money selling items, that others produce for me ( cups,water bottles,key chains ,etc.). I think going there will give you more knowledge of the oppertunities out there to make make money. Knowledge is something that once you gain it, no one can take it from you( this is another Jbism) ..... JB


----------



## Theedge (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm 37, started making sales calls with my dad when I was 5. We have gone to the shows on and off for years....then the same vendors come to our shop and show us the same things. How many LED flashlights can one guy look at?

Pick a few good items from a couple of good vendors and show them to everyone. I always get a kick out of vendors asking me "what sort of industry are you showing that to"? Um, dude, it's a pizza cutter...who couldn't use a pizza cutter? Or whatever the item happens to be.

Trade shows are where people are at when I'm calling on their customers.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Theedge said:


> I'm 37, started making sales calls with my dad when I was 5. We have gone to the shows on and off for years....then the same vendors come to our shop and show us the same things. How many LED flashlights can one guy look at?
> 
> Pick a few good items from a couple of good vendors and show them to everyone. I always get a kick out of vendors asking me "what sort of industry are you showing that to"? Um, dude, it's a pizza cutter...who couldn't use a pizza cutter? Or whatever the item happens to be.
> 
> Trade shows are where people are at when I'm calling on their customers.


LOL, At your point of view on this subject much power to you....

but i still think that tradeshows are perfect place to network especially for people new to the business.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Theedge said:


> I'm 37, started making sales calls with my dad when I was 5. We have gone to the shows on and off for years....then the same vendors come to our shop and show us the same things. How many LED flashlights can one guy look at?
> 
> Pick a few good items from a couple of good vendors and show them to everyone. I always get a kick out of vendors asking me "what sort of industry are you showing that to"? Um, dude, it's a pizza cutter...who couldn't use a pizza cutter? Or whatever the item happens to be.
> 
> Trade shows are where people are at when I'm calling on their customers.


Whatever works for is great. What I find at tradeshows are the new items that the local reps haven't had time to show to the distributors. I found several new, innovative items at the PPAI Expo this past January that I have been showing and selling to my customers and have yet to see those items be shown by the supplier reps locally.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mtmob said:


> Dude when is this show exactly i want to go does one have to pay to get in?


ASI Chicago was last week. The next ASI show is in Orlando in January.
There are regional shows that are very good to attend.
Where are you located and I'll try to steer you in the right direction for a regional show?


----------



## ex8face (Dec 27, 2007)

Tell you what, ASI _is_ a trinket show but you will find more local contacts there than you ever imagined. Just showing your face at trade shows and handing out business cards is a reason to attend. Be careful how many "drawings" you sign up for because if you multiply that number by 12.96 that is how many new junk e-mails you will get. Talk to other people, find new ideas on how to run and expand your business. Each person in that room either works for or owns a business that is a lot like yours and being able to have lunch with those people is priceless. Bring a smile, a backpack, and a bunch of business cards. You will be glad you did.


----------

